

Less Wrong : The New Nostradamus - billswift
http://lesswrong.com/lw/17t/the_new_nostradamus/

======
billswift
I considered linking to the first article linked in the Less Wrong post,
<http://www.good.is/post/the-new-nostradamus/> , but it's a couple of years
old, and there are several interesting links from the comments of the LW post.

